# Sour Salt vs Citric Acid



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was reading Copeland Marks' book, Indian and Chinese Cooking from the Himalayan Rim. There are a couple of recipes that use sour salt. Can one substitute lemon juice (freshly squeezed) if one doesn't have citric acid on hand?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that ingredient, but one of my favorite Asian-inspired food blogs has a recipe for citrus salt that might work (there are a few other salt recipes on this page, so scroll down): Asian-Flavored Sea Salts


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 13, 2012)

CWS, if you are anywhere near a winemaking supply shop (and since you're in Canada, there's an excellent chance that you are), you can pick up a small jar of food grade citric acid for next to nothing. Around here I can buy a 2 oz. jar for $1.50.

If not, I would think that lemon juice would suffice, though it will obviously add its own flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not familiar with that ingredient, but one of my favorite Asian-inspired food blogs has a recipe for citrus salt that might work (there are a few other salt recipes on this page, so scroll down): Asian-Flavored Sea Salts


I love that blog too! I missed the flavored sea salts page! I have a lot of different salts, but none that would qualify as "sour." A search indicated that sour salt and citric acid are one and the same. I use citric acid for other things (bath bombs), but not for cooking. I am wondering if the stuff I buy for bath bombs would be food grade or if flavoring sea salt would work or if just lemon juice would work?


----------



## blissful (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know if this will help you at all. I used citric acid for flavoring when I was making homemade Lime Chili Doritos--or something similar in flavor. It is like lemon but also like lime, to my taste buds.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think I have any left from the last time I made bath bombs...not sure if it is food grade or not, I think I got it at the drug store. But, there is a wine-making place in the little village here. Thanks, Steve, I'll swing in there soon and pick some up. I did read that one can substitute lemon juice or 5% vinegar when canning instead of citric acid, but one needs to use more of it than one would use if using citric acid. Now, the lemon juice mentioned was reconstituted, which I abhor. I always use freshly squeezed lemon/lime juice and usually add a bit of zest for good measure (when cooking). For canning, I use just the juice.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 13, 2012)

Lemon juice and salt won't work as a substitute for lemon salt IME.  Any decent Mediterranean market should have lemon salt.  It's ubiquitous in Turkish food.
Makes a killer addition to flour/batter for seafood before cooking.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 13, 2012)

You could try:

How to Make Sunkist Meyer Lemon Salt

You have to read the video as well as watch it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

As far as I can Google "lemon salt" is a misnomer for citric acid. You can always add more salt if you want saltiness. It looks to me like the citric acid is the essential bitterness component.

Is this like garlic salt, where garlic powder is often the answer?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

My understanding is that citric acid = sour salt. Lemon/lime salt is not citric acid. It is called "sour salt" because it looks like table salt, not because it is a combination of salt + lemon/lime. Given the origins of "sour salt" and the region the cookbook represents, I'm guessing the N.A. equivalent is food-grade citric acid. Maybe I've misunderstood? 

What Are The Differences Between Sour Salt & Citric Acid? | LIVESTRONG.COM

Citric Acid (Sour Salt) - Great American Spice Company

Citric acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a link to a recipe calling for sour salt (not from the book):

Sweet-and-Sour Cabbage Soup Recipe


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> My understanding is that citric acid = sour salt. Lemon/lime salt is not citric acid. It is called "sour salt" because it looks like table salt, not because it is a combination of salt + lemon/lime. Given the origins of "sour salt" and the region the cookbook represents, I'm guessing the N.A. equivalent is food-grade citric acid. Maybe I've misunderstood? http://homecooking.about.com/od/soups/r/blss10.htm


No, you haven't misunderstood. Sour salt = citric acid.

From Wikipedia:
Citric acid sold in a dry powdered form is commonly sold in markets and  groceries as "sour salt", due to its physical resemblance to table salt.  It has use in culinary applications where an acid is needed for either  its chemical properties or for its sour flavor, but a dry ingredient is  needed and additional flavors are unwanted (e.g., instead of vinegar or  lemon juice).​


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 14, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> As far as I can Google "*SOUR* salt" is a misnomer for citric acid. ... It looks to me like the citric acid is the essential bitterness component.



CORRECTION: I meant "sour salt" not "lemon salt."


----------



## Cerise (Jul 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I was reading Copeland Marks' book, Indian and Chinese Cooking from the Himalayan Rim. There are a couple of recipes that use sour salt. Can one substitute lemon juice (freshly squeezed) if one doesn't have citric acid on hand?


 
I have not heard of sour salt, but my instinct would be to go with lime zest (depending on the recipe), or try an online source like Penzys:

Spices at Penzeys Spices Specialty Spices


----------

